# Follow On Rally From Cornish Farm Taunton?



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

As we have decided not to run a Butlins rally this year, we were wondering if anyone might be interested in a 4 night rally following on from the Cornish Farm rally.
The dates would be ....
Monday 4th May - Friday 8th May.
The place.....
Shrubbery Caravan and Camping Park, Rousdon, near Lyme Regis.
We have been quoted £7.50 pupn to inc hook-up.
We are waiting to hear back on price for awnings, dogs etc. (maybe incuded in price).
Please could we have feedback on this.
If enough interest, We will get it put up on the rally page and get it organised.
We have never been there ourselves, but have seen good reviews.
If anyone has been there, please let us know your thoughts.
Many thanks.

Sue and Ian.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We would have loved to have been able to goto the Cornish Farm rally but it is to far for just a weekend for us. Then I though we were in luck with these dates, but it is the same again.

If it was anytime between 23 and 29 May it would have been a yes for us.

Richard..


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> If it was anytime between 23 and 29 May it would have been a yes for us.


Helluva way for you, Richard 8O

We could be up for a night or two :wink:

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sounds interesting Sue & Ian we just might be available :lol:

This is where Sue is thinking of taking us

Shrubbery Caravan Park

Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

It is a nice site -grass pitches - midway between Lyme Regis and Seaton. Last time we were there we caught a bus into Lyme. This bus travels from Exeter to Bournemouth several times a day. It can get packed though. Very hilly for cycling!


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Sue & Ian

We would be available to attend the Shrubbery site. We also would like to attend the Cornish Farm Rally, do we have to book or do we just turn up. We will be towing a Smart car.

Bill & Carol


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Snelly

This is a good grassy site with several toilet blocks, dog walk, and pretty well level pitching, but can be shrouded in sea mist at times but if that happens you just go into Lyme Regis, Seaton or other attractions inland

Bill


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

wotsit said:


> Hi Sue & Ian
> 
> We would be available to attend the Shrubbery site. We also would like to attend the Cornish Farm Rally, do we have to book or do we just turn up. We will be towing a Smart car.
> 
> Bill & Carol


Hi Bill & Carol

Cornish Farm Rally is full at the moment we are trying to get more pitches, once we have heard back we will alter the numbers, you will have to keep checking and be quick adding your name :lol: you could also pm CatherineandSteve to put you on there short list for any cancellations.

Jacquie

Apologies Sue & Ian off topic :roll:


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi as we are new to Motorhoming we were thinking 2 in less than a week from the off. We will see how we get on here's hoping your's Brian and Nod :lol:


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*Shrubbery Rally*

Hi Sue n Ian, We would be up for a rally there.I've been to Dorset some years ago but not that part,its a very nice part of the country. Cheers Larry n Sue. (LAZZA)


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi - I contacted the proposed site and asked about bus services - as this is useful for us as we know taking a mh down into Lyme is a bit of a waste of time...no parking easily to be found...

With bus passes to - it makes more sense.

Here is the reply I have just received.

Dear Carol,

One bus company every two hours the other service twice a day.

Kind Regards, Margaret, Shrubbery Touring Park, Lyme Regis.

Hope that is useful to all

Carol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> Hi - I contacted the proposed site and asked about bus services - as this is useful for us as we know taking a mh down into Lyme is a bit of a waste of time...no parking easily to be found...
> 
> With bus passes to - it makes more sense.
> 
> ...


Thank you Carol ive got me buss pass :lol: still have to pay for the doggies though!!!

Sue & Ian will be along soon hopefully with more details as to whether this is going ahead.

Jacquie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

The bus pass is about the ONLY think I can thank Mr GB or is that Mr World now for....

Carol

Awaiting further info too...


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all. 
I have just enquired as to whether it will be possible to have the rally for 7 nights, and am awaiting a reply!
As soon as I get confirmation, the rally details will be put on the rally page.
Watch this space!!!!!

Sue.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm hoping we will be able to join you if the rally gets up and running


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

We have managed to get this as a week long rally!!!!
Running from Monday 4th May - Monday 11th May.
This will be split into 3 seperate durations.
Pricing will be......
Monday-Monday...£52.50
Monday-Friday...£30
Friday-Monday...£22.50
This is for motorhome, 2 persons, h/up, car, awning and well behaved dogs.
This will be put on the rally page in due course.


Sue and Ian.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All listed now folks so you can get adding your names to the rally list  

Well behaved dogs :roll: does that let me out of coming then :lol: or do you think I would be able to sneak in with the terrorists?



Jacquie


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Jacquie

You could ask them to ban cycles and you might get away with it. :lol: 

Paul


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi. Could all those who are putting their names down for this rally, please pm me to let me know which dates you will be attending.

Many thanks,
Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

oxford-wanderer said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> You could ask them to ban cycles and you might get away with it. :lol:
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul

I think they would need to ban about everything that moves :lol:

Are you and Ann coming to Shrubbery?

Jacquie


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Jacquie

We would have been coming to Lyme Regis but we are going to France for six weeks a few days after the Cornish Farm rally.    


Paul


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Are anymore of you going to join Sue and Ian at Shrubbery? if so please add your names to the rally list and pm or e.mail Sue with the dates you require and she will let you know where to send your money too.

You can book Monday to Monday £52.50 including electric etc

Monday to Friday £30 including electric etc

or Friday to Monday £22.50 including electric etc

I am sure if those of you that have to work only wanted Friday to Sunday Sue would accommodate you somehow


Jacquie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Have put my name down and confirmed for the week and PM'd Sue and Ian

Carol

PS what size is small, medium, large...etc., we are 7.4m I put it as medium.... hope that is OK (We will unfortunately have the car - we don't tow, but Duncan has a Railway Show to go to on the Saturday of the Cornish Farm Rally, and it isn't any good taking the car up to Yate, car park isn't able to cope with the cars for it in the first place...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carol

Car's no problem we will have ours with us as well and so will wostit I believe.


Anymore coming to join Sue & Ian at Shrubbery the sun has been ordered :lol: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I hope so, is it hard standings says she in hope

Carol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> I hope so, is it hard standings says she in hope
> 
> Carol


Grass I believe :roll: pray for sun :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Are there any more of you out there who might like a few days near Lyme Regis?
Lyme is well known for its COB, beach and its promanade and gardens.
There is a regular bus service running past the site into Lyme.
The Lyme Regis area is a beautiful spot with plenty to do. Walking: The South West Coast Path, The Wessex Ridgeway, The Liberty Trail all pass through the town. Museums: The Philpot Town Museum, The Dinosaur Museum, The Town Mill, various other exhibitions and museums. 
This will be our first rally at this site, and we are really looking forward to sharing it with you!

Sue and Ian.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if Dave will come with new baby, it would not be too far and we could all take a look at the new MHF review motorhome.

Carol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We could do with a few more coming to this rally please pretty please :lol: 

Have those on the rally list all got Suedi_55 details for paying? 


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

There seems to be names confirmed on the attendees list that have not contacted me.
Could the following people PM me please.
Chris_s
chrisgreen


Also, could the following PM me.
LAZZA
motorhomer2
briannod
cassiepaddy

Many thanks folks.
Sue.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks briannod for getting back to me. Have pm`d you back.

Sue.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Would love to have come but we are also going to France a few days after the Cornish Farm rally.


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

*Sorry!*

Hi Suedi_55
I have PM'd you tonight about payment. We are hoping to come for the week with all mod cons (EHU, awning and sunshine!) :wink: .

Fairly new to rallying having only done one previously (Carsington last year) so please accept apologies for nor being too familiar with the systems etc.

Taking the camper out for the weekend on Friday for the first time since Carsington but with a different club who rally in the local area. Very handy for short weekends away and mostly excellent value for money.

Looking forward to seeing Lyme Regis and area for the first time. Hope our Welsh bus passes will be accepted on the local busses!

Will send payment as soon as I know how you would prefer it sending. Looking forward to meeting more new friends.  
Chris & Gordon


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Chris & Gordon

I dont think your Welsh bus passes will be accepted. Our English ones were'nt in Wales last year

Sheila


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks to
Carol and bobandjane for their cheques I recieved this morning.

Suedi_55


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheques recieved from
chris-s
cassiepaddy
briannod
lazza
Many thanks.

Sue.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

I see we have a few more wanting to come to this rally. Looking forward to meeting you all.  
Could those who put their names down provisionally on the attendees list, please wait until I have recieved payment, before confirming yourselves, as it is getting a bit confusing.  
We now have 19 on the list, but loads more room if anyone else would like to join us.
I have had a lot of good feedback about the site, and all we need to do is pray for good weather. :wink: 
For those of you who have not been on one of my rallies, this is a do as you please rally.
You will not be made to join in silly games or join in anything you don`t want to.
Basically, we will be holding a morning get together mid week (probably weds) for a prize draw and if enough interest, a knockout game to win a bottle of Scotch.
All we ask is for you to bring along your chairs and tea or coffee. Biscuits will be provided and hopefully pollydoodle will have made some of her delicious dorset apple cake.
If the weather allows, we will probably hold one or two joint barbies, so if anyone has a mobile bbq, please bring them along.
We have a large gazeebo, and if we are aliowed to bring it and put it up, 
we can use this as a meeting point etc, for whoever would like to use it.

Sue and Ian.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello

Would this site be suitable for a 9 metre RV as we would be interested in attending

Loddy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi loddy

Suedi_55 the rally organiser doesn't seem to be around at the moment and I expect she would have to contact the site to find out its suitability for Rv's before advising you.

Can I suggest that you contact the site yourself telling them that you are thinking of booking with the Motorhomefacts rally and get the information direct from the horses mouth so to speak :lol: this is a link to their enquires section:

http://www.shrubberypark.co.uk/enquiries.html

I hope that is ok and if they confirm that they can fit you on, you can add your name to the rally list and book your pitch via Suedi_55 and the instructions on the rally listing.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Shan't be coming they say I'm too big, I argued I leave less footprints than front wheel drive churning up the turf motorhomes but they were adamant NO NO NO 

I've no promlem with size before :lol: 

Loddy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi loddy

I couldn't find any mention of unit size anywhere on their web-site that's why I thought it best to advise you to ask them directly.

I'm really sorry they can't fit you on so we won't be meeting you. Perhaps we'll meet at another rally.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Loddy.
I did ask about RV`s when I booked the rally, and I was told that they do not accept them as they have had problems in the past. I should have mentioned it before, sorry.

suedi_55


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Payment recieved from bonnyatmanor and locovan.
Thanks.
Looking forward to meeting you.

Are there anymore interested in this rally? We have plenty more space if you would like to join us.



Suedi_55 .


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Payment recieved today from clubmangl.
Many thanks.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Payment recieved from chrisgreen. Many thanks.


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Sue, please can you just confirm you got our payment OK (22.50). Sorry we can't come for longer than the weekend at the end - we'll do better next time!

Roger


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi. Yes have recieved it a while back. Check your bank statements and if it hasn`t been processed let me know.
Cheers, Sue.


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Sue - yes I checked the statements and it has cleared - sorry, I should have done that in the first place. :? 

See you in May

Roger


----------



## 111758 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Shrubbery Camp site*

 
Hi Suedi 55

I live very near to the Shrubbery (2 miles) and know this site. It is well kept clean and tidy with all the fac's. I deal for touring along the coast.
Lyme Regis,Axmouth,Seaton,Beer a and Branscombe (Branscombe no good for large MH's)

If you do get to the Shrubery I may come up and have a chat.

Regards

Paul Morgan.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Paul.
Would be lovely to see you. You will be very welcome


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*MESSAGE FOR THOSE TRAVELLING TO THE SHRUBBERY.*

I have been reminded by pollydoodle, that it is unwise to travel through Lyme itself with your motorhome as the roads are very narrow and steep.
Please avoid if you can.

Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There is still room for a few more on this rally folks, just pm Sue with the dates you require and she will let you have details as to where to send money to, or if you are not a subscriber you can e.mail her.


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks linal for your payment. Looking forward to meeting you.
Sue


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all. 
I am thinking about taking our large gazeebo to put up at the rally for all to use as a seating/socialising area. I will have to dig it out of the back of the garage, and am hoping it is still in good condition as haven`t used it for ages. :roll: Unfortunately, I do not have any weights or similar to hold it down if it becomes windy. I am wondering if anyone comming to this rally might have some or have any ideas?
The campsite has given their permission to put it up  

suedi_55


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue

I am sure we could manage between us all to anchor it somehow :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*ILLUMINATED PARADE OF HONDA GOLDWINGS.*

I have just found out that The Wessex region of The Goldwing Owners Club of Great Britain, is holding an illuminated parade of Honda Goldwing motorbikes on Friday 8th May around the Charmouth area.
As we are so close, it would be a shame not to see it. Those of us who will be bringing their cars, could maybe perhaps give others a lift, and we could go and see it?

It starts at 9.30pm and lasts about 10/15 mins, (depending how many bikes are taking part, and how far apart they are)!

I have seen their parade before and it is a wonderful sight even if you are not into motorbikes.

On Saturday 9th, there will be a fete with dog agility displays, morris dancers and various stalls.

Members will be raising funds for The Dorset and Somerset Air Ambulance.

If anyone would like to join us on The Shrubbery rally, you will be very welcome. (no obligation to go and see the bikes)
Please add your names to the list and pm me for details.

Suedi_55


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in heaven :lol: 
Im already booked into this rally and you have put the Icing on the cake for me Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Does that mean we gotta bring the leather gear :lol: 


Still time I think for anybody else that fancy's coming to contact Sue for payment details.



Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Didn`t realise you and John were into `the leather gear`


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

There are still more places left for this rally. They will take more than the 30 offered on the rally page, so if you decide to come, let me know.

Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As this rally is now only a week away if those on the rally list that have not yet paid Sue could do so a.s.a.p it would be a grate help, thanks.

Sue can still fit a few more in as well so if you fancy it be quick adding yourselves to the rally list and contacting Sue for details of how to pay.


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*ARRIVAL TIME.*

For those of you who are arriving Monday 4th, please could you NOT arrive until AFTER 12 midday as our pitches will not be ready, as there will be another rally leaving that day. Also this will leave me enough time to get there!!!!

Thanks, Sue.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have now confirmed my attendance and the cheque is in the post. :wink: Ros and I will not be there until Thursday and have to leave on Sunday.  

I look forward to meeting up with some of you again.

Keith and Ros


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Keith look forward to seeing you and Ros again


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry folks. Can you make arrival after 1pm  not 12 midday, as of a request from the park.
Cheers, Sue.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

There`s still time and space left if anyone else would like to join us on Monday for a few days, or even the week, near Lyme Regis on the Dorset coast.

suedi_55


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi all

Dont think we are going to be able to make it. Husband in hospital with a blood clot in the heart. Now on warfarin (or similar) The nurse told me he may be out in a couple of days or so, but I dont think we will be up to going away for a while. However, we will see what the Doc says, only had the diagnosis this afternoon. I will keep you posted.

If I dont see you all, have a good time. Sorry Jacquie!! :wink: 

Sheila


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Pollydoodle

So sorry to hear your news, you must be so worried. 

Give your husband our best wishes for a speedy recovery and hope you are back attending rallies soon.

Just let us know how he is getting on and thank you for taking the time to let us know you probably won't be able to attend.


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi suedi_55
Expect it will be late afternoon when we arrive as we are travelling from Mid Wales. Have asked nicely for some good weather! Looking forward to meeting everyone and exploring a new to us area of the UK.  :icecream: 

Sorry to hear about your husband Pollydoodle - hope he will soon be well.

Chris_s


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We will get there late afternoon if the M25 is ok.
:lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

suedi_55 said:


> Sorry folks. Can you make arrival after 1pm  not 12 midday, as of a request from the park.


Message received and understood, Sue 

A.K.A. bump :wink:

Gerald


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

If anyone else would like to join us for 1 night or 7?, then there is plenty more room for you. (£7.50 per night inclusive).
If you would like to join us anytime in the week, please ring me on 07852631923 or if you cant get hold of me maybe try the campsite direct and ask if you can join the MHF rally. Hopefully I will be online there, also ladyj, so dont be afraid to contact someone. We will make you welcome!!!

suedi_55


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*still time to come*

There is plenty of room here for more as there are not many people here apart from MHF rally.
Lovely site. Toilets and showers very nice!!
A little windy, but no rain to speak of.
We have the sole use of the village social club next door, to use tonight.
It is also open tomorrow and saturday.
Bus stop right outside site which takes you to several coastal towns. Also close to the coastal path.
If you would like to join us for the weekend, just let me or ladyj know, or just turn up.
Just follow the road straight down in front of you and round to the right
We are sited at the top left corner of the campsite.

suedi_55 rally marshall/assistant.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Sue,
We'll be with you tomorrow afternoon.

Cheers
Steve & Catherine


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't let Steve near the scrumpy. He'll lead you all astray! :lol: :wink:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Don't let Steve near the scrumpy. He'll lead you all astray! :lol: :wink:


Now look ere Spacey if I can remember it was you who got us on that table 8O :wink:

Hik Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

The sun is out folks if any more want to join us at Shrubbery plenty of room just turn up and see Sue





Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Hope you are all having a good time.

Husband out of hospital, so I did think about coming, but he has been told to take things easy for a while and I know he would insist on doing all the driving (about 1 1/2 hours), plus he would get in a stew about setting up his tv/satallite etc, so we will have to be content to sit at home. _And_ I have just agreed to look out to my friends horse tomorrow.

hopefully we will be up and running again for next weekend, rally with the C&CC at Corfe Castle with G'daughter.

See you all at the Three Magpies in July


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi all,

Glad to hear your hubby is out of hospital Pollydoodle and look forward to seeing you at the 3 Magpies.

We arrived home this afternoon from a great rally at The Shrubbery, thanks to Sue & Ian (suedi_55) for organising the rally, booking such a nice site with a great bus service which allowed everyone to see the local area and even getting the bar to open especially for us :lol: :lol: 

It was nice to sit back and let someone else do the work!

We won't blame you for the cold wind or the sea mist yesterday Sue :lol: :lol: 

Hope everyone who is still there and the ones arriving today have a great weekend, the weather definitely looks to be improving.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We arrived back safe and sound after a fairly lengthy drive home.

It was a really good rally, despite the sometimes cold and windy weather. We had a couple of great walks, and met some lovely people. We loved our evenings in the 'social club' :wink: 

Well done, Sue and Ian.

Gerald


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi all 
Arrived home safe from shrubbery rally,after a relaxing break.A great campsite and a great rally overall,i even came home with a raffle prize!Nice to get to know some more ralliers a little better,and made to feel very welcome.Well done to Sue and Ian!
Sorry if we disturbed anyone by our very early start,but our dogs got us out of bed, so we decided to stay up and make our way home.
Thanks Sue n Larry.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We got home safe and sound, Brenda woke as we pulled off the m6 near home, its a good job as she was driving :wink:.

We have to say a BIG THANKS to Sue and Ian, it was a great rally, some nice walks and handy for the bus. It was nice to get the Club house although i am tea total I still enjoyed the night  

Thanks again

Chris and Brenda


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Sue & Ian,

A very pleasent weekend thank you both, a shame we had to leave with the sun out and the wind gone it was very nice to be sitting outside chilling  

O well see you soon cheers again C&S.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Sue & Ian for a lovely week at Shurbbery nice site, great company and no rain :lol: well not much anyway, well done both.

Photos in the album here if you have any please add them to it

Shrubbery Photos

Jacquie


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi Sue & Ian 
and everyone involved we rearly enjoyed ourselves nice friendly and quite site also opening the club for a get together was a good night and what a nice treat to have Chinese delivered to the van we rearly enjoyed it thank you again for a loverly week :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bauldy said:


> although i am tea total I still enjoyed the night


Very fizzy tea I saw you drinking, Chris :wink:

Gerald


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*THANK YOU*

What a GREAT site, both of the kids loved it and we did too. We shall be visiting there again and that's for certain.

Thanks for organising this and showing us what we otherwise would never have discovered.

Left 5:30am this morning and had Meegan Delivered safely at school for her first SATS exam. Much better way to prepare than darned revision!


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi thanks Sue & Ian for organising this fantastic site more to come I hope.

It was nice meeting up with everyone some I knew some I didn't and for them all making me feel welcome.

Will let you know what happens with the cracked window saga.

Thanks again.

Alex.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> bauldy said:
> 
> 
> > although i am tea total I still enjoyed the night
> ...


I thought id been rumbled. :lol:

Congratulations on taking the post as SE rally co-ordinators,

Hope we can make some of your Rallies.

Chris and Brenda


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

We arrived home this afternoon, after leaving a couple of vans still to leave! 
Both Ian and myself hope that everyone had a good time and you all got home or to wherever you were going on to, safely.
Thanks for all the good comments we have already recieved.
The owners of the camp site, hope we will return again soon, as we were so well behaved  
It was wonderful to meet so many new members.
Ian apologises for not being as sociable as he would have liked, as he had to spend a lot of the time led down because his back was playing up!!
The wind was a bind, as it did stop us arranging a couple of things for us all, but at least it was dry, and you all managed to hopefully, do the things you wanted to do individually.

We hope to see you all again somewhere, sometime soon.

Sue and Ian. xx


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Really nice week with you all at Lyme. Wind was a problem, along with narrow winding and hilly roads, but what a lovely site. Also did manage to find some free parking in Lyme, an hour is long enough? Thanks to Sue and Ian for being such good Marshalls, they really did do a brilliant job. Just in case you are not sure.... we enjoyed it!  Jane, Bob  and Zoe


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wanted to say a quick thank you to Sue and Ian for marshalling the follow on rallie. Ros and I enjoyed the three days we spent on the site with you all. :wink: 

Keith and Ros


----------

